# blurred vision?



## adamite (Oct 18, 2021)

the only things I'm taking are test E 300 twice a week, clomid, anastrozole, and hcg 250 twice a week.

my vision has been getting blurry and I'm not sure if its my imagination but it seems worse on days i take the test shot.  is this a common problem?


----------



## bbuck (Oct 20, 2021)

Clomid is known to effect the vision of some people. Do a search and you will find references. I don't like messing with my vision.


----------



## vpiedu (Oct 24, 2021)

if you have the means also check you blood sugar. just saying cause i dont know your stats. all the best brother, stay safe.

VP


----------



## adamite (Oct 25, 2021)

thanks for the replys   i have checked my sugar a couple of times and it was good.  the vision problems seem to get worse after i look at my phone screen or computer screen but again it seems to be worse around the time of my injection. oh and also i have tinnitus that seems connected... when the vision is worse so is the tinnitus.  i will check into the clomid side effects.  i appreciate the replys


----------



## Supermofo (Feb 12, 2022)

adamite said:


> thanks for the replys   i have checked my sugar a couple of times and it was good.  the vision problems seem to get worse after i look at my phone screen or computer screen but again it seems to be worse around the time of my injection. oh and also i have tinnitus that seems connected... when the vision is worse so is the tinnitus.  i will check into the clomid side effects.  i appreciate the replys


Do you use cialis, viagra, or levitra by chance?


----------

